# Outdoorama



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

MTPCA will have a booth again this year at Outdoorama in Novi. If you would like to spend a few hour working at the booth pm me.

Mike


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL asked David if he would like to spend a couple hours in the booth and he said I had to pay him.... what have I raised:yikes::rant: 
Dave


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

When is the show?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Feb.24th-27th


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dave,

Tell David if he does his time at the booth, I'll buy him a T-shirt. :lol:

John

(I have to admit I have an ulterior motive- great advertising to the young folks: a fine looking young man wearing the colors! )


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The booth looked great guys. Its great to see such a good group of volunteers supporting out sport. Especially the young volunteers.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I attended the show today, the booth looked great. It was a good show.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I made my way to the booth, met some nice people (John, Ed, Dave, David.) Thanks for the trapline literature, I've been itching to get my hands on some good reading material. Thanks guys


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

made it up to outdoorama today and what a pleasure it was to meet all of you at the booth. thanks again for all the literature and helping out a new trapper. hope to make it to the trapper ed class march 12 and meet some more trappers from the board.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Could I get some info on the trapper ed. class?


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

junkman said:


> Could I get some info on the trapper ed. class?


 this should help if i did it right...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=367817


----------

